# Ferry



## mansaclaire (May 23, 2010)

HI

can anyone help. is ther a ferry from anywhere in Europe that takes you car aswell as passaengers to Cyprus, can;t seem to find anything, seems a bit odd ?? 

Many thanks


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

mansaclaire said:


> HI
> 
> can anyone help. is ther a ferry from anywhere in Europe that takes you car aswell as passaengers to Cyprus, can;t seem to find anything, seems a bit odd ??
> 
> Many thanks



There is no ferry. 

If you *really* want to bring your car, legally, then the only option this year that I'm aware of is the Grimaldi Freighter. You'd need to drive to Salerno and put the car and yourselves on the freighter. 

Grimaldi Freighter Cruises from Limassol to various European Ports.

It's not quick nor is it cheap; 7 days from Salerno, prices _from_ 365€ per person and about 600€ for the car. 

Do you really need to drive? If not arrange for the car to come over in a container. 

Mands


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

mansaclaire said:


> HI
> 
> can anyone help. is ther a ferry from anywhere in Europe that takes you car aswell as passaengers to Cyprus, can;t seem to find anything, seems a bit odd ??
> 
> Many thanks


I cant say if their is a ferry but i believe there is a ro-ro service from Portsmouth Southhamton area that you put your car on was about £500 when reading on this or you can put it in a container if its a good car its probably worth doing as used cars are quite expensive. again there is advice on this in threads on forum unfortunately it means scrolling thru loads of threads to find relevant info 
regards


----------

